# PCD on November 21 - anyone else?



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Taking redelivery of my M2C on Wed Nov 21. Flights booked. Anyone else around?


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

The day before Thanksgiving? Heading home on Thursday?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Yes. In and out.


----------

